# US taxes from the UK



## HazelRodriguez (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi and thanks in advance for any assistance anyone can give me. Here is a brief summary of our situation.

We moved to the UK in Dec 2014. My husband is a US citizen, I'm a joint US/UK citizen. My husband is a retired Marine and receives a monthly retirement check from DFAS, he did not work at all in 2014 and is not working here either. I worked full time in the US right up until we moved. We had a house we were paying a mortgage on and lived in plus a rental property that was rented and received monthly income from. We are completely up to date with filing taxes but now that we have moved I'm a bit confused as to how to file taxes in the US for 2014 as we clearly had income that we need to report. I'm not yet working in the UK so there is zero income from the UK.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

IRS publication 54 Publication 54 (2014), Tax Guide for U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad Basically everything you ever wanted to know about filing from overseas.

Since you don't have any "foreign earned income" for 2014, you can just go ahead and file for the year like you would have done back in the US. (You do have a later deadline - June 15th rather than April 15th.)

For next year (2015) if you're working, there will be the FEIE vs. Foreign Tax Credit choice - but by the end of the year you'll have your full calendar year of living in the UK and can claim bona fide resident status no problem.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Though note your deadline to pay any outstanding tax owed (without interest and/or penalties) for tax year 2014 is still April 15, 2015.


----------

